

Internet Explorer gains 1% marketshare in March, gaining 2% over last 3 months - yongqli
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-share.aspx?qprid=1&qpcustomb=0

======
paulhauggis
I haven't used IE in 4 years (Firefox in 2). I think the only time I actually
need to use it is for site testing.

